# First Pass-around



## Salty dog

I don't participate in pass arounds mainly because I can't be trusted when it comes to shipping. So, if I start a knife out all I should have to worry about is the first shipment. So with that being said, I would like to pass around a knife. I'm going to keep this as simple as possible.

Limited to five forum members in good standing. P.M. me if interested. The window will be open for 24 hrs after this post. The five will be chosen by a very unscientific method.

I'll ship the knife to the first person and provide a list of who get's it next. Each person is asked to use it for a week. All I know is I expect it back in five weeks. No hassles.

The Knife:

*Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Blue DX Honyaki gyuto. *Once upon a time mirror finished.
I've been using it for a bit and is already wearing battle scars.
Put an edge on it but don't rape my steel.
Any other rules I will make up as I go.

I may send it out agian or do another if this goes well.

Thanks much


----------



## Pabloz

Scott,
Please count me in and let me be first. I would absolutely love to feel the edge of a knife that you personally sharpened.

THANK YOU,
PZ


----------



## Vertigo

No no, I want it first, so Pabloz can repair all the damage I do to it!


----------



## Crothcipt

Omg wow I would love to try out a Mizuno Honyaki. Owning a Tanrenjo reg gyuto, I would love to see the difference.

Thx for a very cool P.A.


----------



## markenki

Would love to be in on this. Thanks for considering me! Thanks, Scott.


----------



## heldentenor

Scott--Please count me in if you have room.


----------



## eshua

I'm working in Madison, always been curious about that one. 

If you ever come through town looking for sushi you wouldn't even have to worry about the initial shipping.


----------



## pitonboy

Would be very interested if possible, please


----------



## Salty dog

After a fairly long hiatus from cooking I decided not to pick the usual gyuto back up and decided to pick out one of the twin Mizunos in the back of the drawer. I've been reminded how the knife is different than others. It's an example of a thick Japanese gyuto. You might be surprised by it's characteristics.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Would love to try it and I am local, but it looks like there are more than five in front. Have fun with it guys.


----------



## mhenry

Too late? I would like to try it out if possible Thanks


----------



## Salty dog

After 24 hrs I'm putting the names in a hat and drawing. Everyone has a chance. I'm shipping on Monday.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Scott, if I happen to get in, feel free to put me last and I can drive it down to the restaurant when I am done. Give me an excuse to get a snack and maybe I can get Mario to come up and talk about my next project at the same time.


----------



## tk59

This will be interesting.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'd love for the chance to try it out.


----------



## chinacats

I would love to be included for a chance to use one of your knives Scott. Thanks!


----------



## jgraeff

Id love a chance to try it out as well! Thanks for putting this up here!


----------



## mainaman

PM'd, I want to try that bad boy, hope I am for once lucky in a drawing.


----------



## EdipisReks

PM sent earlier.


----------



## Iceman91

I would love to try out this knife, i have heard so much about it already. Thanks

Mike


----------



## SpikeC

Tanks for the opportunity! Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## add

Salty dog said:


> Any other rules I will make up as I go.



I like this part. 

*As a crowd gathers, image of the gunman in the old western making some greenhorns "dance" by shooting rounds at their feet* 

"C'mon Salty, make 'em dance."

"Make 'em dance!"

Great pass around.


----------



## ThEoRy

Ahh this is what you were talking about on FB. Cool beans!


----------



## cookinstuff

This is a good one, I know what you mean Salty, this is my favourite Gyuto. It is a fatty, but it cuts better than anything I have, chopping onions with this thing is magic. Have fun whoever gets it, and watch your fingers!


----------



## Salty dog

yep

I talk way too much in this one.

[video=youtube_share;FFBQ6fwzm08]http://youtu.be/FFBQ6fwzm08[/video]


----------



## Salty dog

I had to stretch the list a bit. If you want to send it along sooner than a week, be my guest. No worries either way.

Because I have this weird thing about shipping I'm going to start it off with Danielsan because I'll drop it off when I see him on Sunday or Monday. And of course DeepCSweede will have to be last so he can drop it off at my place. 

In order:
Danielsan
Theory
Eshua
Pitonboy
Edipisreks
Mainaman
Wenus
Chinacats
Chuck
DeepCsweede 

Essentially everyone that PM'd me as instructed. Except DeepC, he's a homey. (Sorry I'm weird about rules. Mine anyway) When it comes back I'll send it out to everyone who responded in the thread.

About the knife: Don't judge a book by it's cover. Give it a chance to grow on you. I'll sharpen and polish it up as best as I can on Sunday.

Rick, if you want to PM danielsan with your addy that would be cool. I'll let you guys handle it from here.


----------



## Pabloz

Salty dog said:


> Essentially everyone that PM'd me as instructed. Except DeepC, he's a homey. (Sorry I'm weird about rules. Mine anyway)



Lesson learned.

PZ


----------



## Don Nguyen

Haha, I never learn my lesson...

I should improve my reading and comprehension.


----------



## Vertigo

Hey don't feel bad, I got cut and I *did* follow the rules. Though to be honest, I'd be terrified of actually damaging it so it's probably for the best.


----------



## Crothcipt

:slaphead::cry::madebooboo:

Oh well looking forward to reading everyone's reviews.


----------



## Pabloz

The worst part for me is that I continuously reinforce reading for understanding with my students. Sometimes a good hard slap is needed.

PZ


----------



## Salty dog

Vertigo said:


> Hey don't feel bad, I got cut and I *did* follow the rules. Though to be honest, I'd be terrified of actually damaging it so it's probably for the best.



PM? No see?

Oh, buggers. upon further review Vertigo was actually the first to reply. Sorry dude.

Vertigo, please PM your addy to Danielsan. Rick (Theory) will be after you.


----------



## Vertigo

Salty dog said:


> PM? No see?
> 
> Oh, buggers. upon further review Vertigo was actually the first to reply. Sorry dude.
> 
> Vertigo, please PM your addy to Danielsan. Rick (Theory) will be after you.



PM sent.


----------



## Salty dog

Knife was delivered to Danielsan this afternoon.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I literally just saw this thread.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## WildBoar

Very cool knife to pass around. Looking forward to reading the reviews.


----------



## tk59

Thanks for the vid. I felt a bit of nostalgia.  The white was a little thicker, iirc. Maybe that's why the blue felt sharper.


----------



## Salty dog

The white was bigger in general. Not so much thickness but length and height. Not by much.

Side note: When I dropped it off today, Dan's boss picked it up and imediately said, "I don't like it".

Yah got to use it. And I mean use it.


----------



## brainsausage

Salty dog said:


> The white was bigger in general. Not so much thickness but length and height. Not by much.
> 
> Side note: When I dropped it off today, Dan's boss picked it up and imediately said, "I don't like it".
> 
> Yah got to use it. And I mean use it.



I've been experiencing much the same with my Watanabe Kiritsuke-gyuto. Really didn't like it at first(almost sold it), but it's growing on me more and more. And on the other side of that nut- I finally got to play with a Takeda gyuto and realized how much more I enjoyed the Watanabe.

Wish I hadn't missed this passaround, looks like fun...


----------



## Vertigo

Put the Mizuno through a few long shifts at the office, and it's currently heading to Theory.

Thanks again Salty!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Vertigo said:


> Put the Mizuno through a few long shifts at the office, and it's currently heading to Theory.
> 
> Thanks again Salty!



That's it - let's here some thoughts/comparisons/idealogues/reflections/ruminations/scruitiny :viking:

Sorry - I have to have something to look forward to since I am last!


----------



## Vertigo

DeepCSweede said:


> That's it - let's here some thoughts/comparisons/idealogues/reflections/ruminations/scruitiny :viking:


Haven't really collected my thoughts about this guy yet. Here are a few notes off the top of my head:



It has something of a learning curve. The first hour or so, I thought it was awkward and clunky. By the end of the day, I loved it.
Cuts thinner than it is. Got a big fat chunky grind and has virtually no sticktion issues, but also moves easily through food.
Blade heavy son-of-a-bizzo. Part of the "learning curve" is getting used to the weight. 
Definitely not for everyone. Industrial knife for industrial use.
_Begs_ for abuse. You get done julienning three dozen onions rapid-fire, and you just wanna throw the thing across the board _like a boss_.
Profile wasn't my favorite, but it was fitting for the geometry, if that makes sense.
Gorgeous patina that just kept getting better, zero odors or discoloration on food.

This is one of the most effective "workhorse" knives I've used professionally. It's like Wusthof got its act together and made a SuperSthof, a big mean burly bastard you could use for anything without worry, that also cut well and had great steel. That said, I was never compelled (even the slightest bit) to take it out at home to cook dinner for two. Just seemed overkill.


----------



## brainsausage

I don't think you need to say much more than that Jack. Man, I wish I'd gotten in on this...


----------



## Crothcipt

Vertigo said:


> Haven't really collected my thoughts about this guy yet. Here are a few notes off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> 
> It has something of a learning curve. The first hour or so, I thought it was awkward and clunky. By the end of the day, I loved it.
> Cuts thinner than it is. Got a big fat chunky grind and has virtually no sticktion issues, but also moves easily through food.
> Blade heavy son-of-a-bizzo. Part of the "learning curve" is getting used to the weight.
> Definitely not for everyone. Industrial knife for industrial use.
> _Begs_ for abuse. You get done julienning three dozen onions rapid-fire, and you just wanna throw the thing across the board _like a boss_.
> Profile wasn't my favorite, but it was fitting for the geometry, if that makes sense.
> Gorgeous patina that just kept getting better, zero odors or discoloration on food.
> 
> This is one of the most effective "workhorse" knives I've used professionally. It's like Wusthof got its act together and made a SuperSthof, a big mean burly bastard you could use for anything without worry, that also cut well and had great steel. That said, I was never compelled (even the slightest bit) to take it out at home to cook dinner for two. Just seemed overkill.



I think it would be worth it tho. :headbang::cheeky:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

brainsausage said:


> I don't think you need to say much more than that Jack.



+1

Fun reading.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Where's the balance point on the knife? I'm really interested in knowing how blade-heavy it is...


----------



## Vertigo

Don Nguyen said:


> Where's the balance point on the knife? I'm really interested in knowing how blade-heavy it is...


Hmm. Can't say I remember for sure. I didn't give the knife a critical inspection like I did with yours, since I don't think either the maker (or Salty) is particularly interested in feedback. It could have been more balanced than it felt, and just seemed blade heavy because of its overall weight. It's the first 240 I've shipped that needed 2 pounds of postage, though.


----------



## DeepCSweede

That is what I was looking for - Thank you sir!


----------



## Salty dog

It is blade heavy but it's a great example of what I refer to as "weight distribution". With the right grip it kind of melds with your arm and hand. Also more responsive than you might think.


----------



## Vertigo

Salty dog said:


> With the right grip it kind of melds with your arm and hand.


This. A few hours in it had that "extension of your arm" thing going on pretty strong. I think everyone says that about every knife at some point, but it's really pronounced with the Mizuno.


----------



## Salty dog

Does anyone have an update?


----------



## Vertigo

Theory let me know he received it on the 25th, not sure where it's at now.


----------



## Salty dog

Prob still has it. Slacker.


----------



## Crothcipt

wow hope he didn't get the passarounds mixed up.


----------



## eshua

I talked to theroy yesterday. He has my adress now so i assume ill get it on mondayish.


----------



## ThEoRy

Crothcipt said:


> wow hope he didn't get the passarounds mixed up.


For some reason there were 5 pass around blades that lined up in my possession within a month. Weird. 

Anyway I wanted to ship her out Tuesday but was unable to do so. This week has been hell and I haven't had a chance since I've been going in super early and closing all week. I sharpened her up just now and she's heading out tomorrow morning. Impressions to follow.


----------



## Crothcipt

ThEoRy said:


> For some reason there were 5 pass around blades that lined up in my possession within a month. Weird.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to ship her out Tuesday but was unable to do so. This week has been hell and I haven't had a chance since I've been going in super early and closing all week. I sharpened her up just now and she's heading out tomorrow morning. Impressions to follow.


I had 3 of them this week myself. Not the first time I had more than 1 in a week. Can't wait for you impressions.


----------



## ThEoRy

Wanted to put a few thoughts here before I pass out from exhaustion again. 

Great looking n knife right off the bat. Even through the patina you can still see the mirror polish and there's a subtle hamon line reminding you of its honyaki construction. Pretty basic handle but it fits the feeling of this knife. Workhorse. Just a bit shy of 240mm I believe it was around 232 or so, a little shorter than I am used to. 

The profile has enough upsweep towards the tip making it good at rocking but not crazy like a german blade, it's still a gyuto were talking about here. Knife is obviously a bit thicker than the average gyuto but it doesn't cut like a fatty. Smooth is the word that comes to mind. It's a smooth cutter. Has a nice grind going for it as food release was damn good. Wedging could be a problem though sometimes but not as much as I imagined it would be. 

I threw a bunch of products at this bad boy and it just kept tackling them with ease. It might feel a bit clunky at times until you get used to how it works but I settled in quickly and enjoyed it's smoothness. 

Sharpening was a joy as well. This was the first honyaki blade I sharpened and from what I heard I was expecting it to be difficult. Not the case. Super easy to develop an even burr except for one spot about 20-30mm up from the heal, I think it may be a slight overgrind on the blade face. I had the edge comfortably shaving arm hair at 1000 grit without pulling through the felt block or stropping. The edge just cleans up nicely. Took it up to 5k then stropped on felt with diamond. Screaming edge! Holy hell that thing gets sharp. Edge retention was pretty good too. Not the greatest but it settles in and holds a good serviceable edge for a while with just stropping. 

So that's it I guess. Had a pretty good experience with my first honyaki blade. She's a great looking workhorse that makes you think twice about Japanese grinds. Thanks for letting me play around with her for a bit Salty and tell me what you think about the edge I put on it Eshua.


----------



## eshua

Just got home after my first day with the beast...time to go make some fried rice before I have to much gin in me.


----------



## Salty dog

OK. Where T.F. is the knife?


----------



## eshua

Sent it off to pitonboy a week ago...wonder if holidays screwed up the post..its insured and tracked so i ca check my ticket if he still doesnt hav e it.


----------



## Salty dog

Not sweating it, just remembered it was floating around out there somewhere.


----------



## Salty dog

ummm.........................?


----------



## EdipisReks

i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Vertigo

Wow guys. Lol.


----------



## pitonboy

Sorry. Have it and love it so far...


----------



## EdipisReks

the knife arrived yesterday, but i was out of town so i laid eyes on it and used it for the first time tonight. grabbed it out of my neighbors hand, let me tell you.  anyway, i knew i was going to like it as soon as i laid eyes on. the knife is mighty, sure, but it just feels... reassuring to use. the only thing i did to it was fix the slightly chipped tip and freshen the edge (freshening the edge pretty much fixed the tip). i'd love to have seen this new, as i bet it's a bit thicker than it was (and it could use a bit of thinning, especially at the tip), but it's beautifully ground, and cuts very well. i felt right at home with it. i was afraid that it would be too short, as my other knives (mostly Sanjo blades) are longer, but that wasn't the case. i'm really looking forward to using it more (i made lasagna, tonight, so there was a decent amount of cutting). the edge seems as sharp after use as it did after touching it up, so the edge retention seems great.


----------



## EdipisReks

i love this knife. if it were mine, i would thin it out, especially towards the tip, but it just feels good and right, as is. it feels very precise, just like a Heiji, and the edge retention is great, even better than my Singatirin honyaki. the Singatirin is a considerably more effortless cutter, as it's a thinner knife (imagine a Shigefusa, but thinnish) but the Mizuno sticks less, and does feel more precise. the general grind on the Mizuno really is great. i gotta get one, at some point. hopefully sooner rather than later, now that my wife has gotten a better job. i don't want to send it on, and am glad i have a few more days.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

High praise.

Nice writeup, Edipis.


----------



## EdipisReks

thanks! it's a knife that really screams "professional" in the hand.


----------



## eshua

I don't know if this makes sense to people who've worked a lot of different kitchens but here we go ...

In my small sushi place I'm bouncing back and forth working line, restocking, prepping while i have time, cooking rice cleaning one more fish... basically stop and go traffic. At the hotel/convention center it was very different -- Do 8 pans of veg prep, cut 16 cases of fruit for buffet, clean chicken for 4 hours. When I'm at sushi and need to chop some scallions between orders, I'd keep my Carter. Its better burst damage. If I'm breaking down 3 pallets of product, I'd love to have the Mizuno. You don't move quite as fast with it, but its designed to keep you going steady all day without fatigue.

Maybe just person preference. Thanks again for the opportunity to test drive!


----------



## Vertigo

eshua said:


> If I'm breaking down 3 pallets of product, I'd love to have the Mizuno. You don't move quite as fast with it, but its designed to keep you going steady all day without fatigue.


Exactly!


----------



## chinacats

EdipisReks said:


> i love this knife. if it were mine, i would thin it out, especially towards the tip, but it just feels good and right, as is. it feels very precise, just like a Heiji, and the edge retention is great, even better than my Singatirin honyaki. the Singatirin is a considerably more effortless cutter, as it's a thinner knife (imagine a Shigefusa, but thinnish) but the Mizuno sticks less, and does feel more precise. the general grind on the Mizuno really is great. i gotta get one, at some point. hopefully sooner rather than later, now that my wife has gotten a better job. i don't want to send it on, and am glad i have a few more days.



Nice review, thanks! I think I read in another thread that a Mizuno honyaki is on your shopping list now...says a lot about a knife you only used for a week or so especially considering your current lineup.


----------



## Salty dog

I suppose I should know who gets it next....................?


----------



## wenus2

Stefan, methinks.


----------



## EdipisReks

yep.


----------



## Salty dog

Status? 

This is taking a bit longer than expected. But I'm the last guy that should complain. I just hate shipping stuff.


----------



## mainaman

Salty dog said:


> Status?
> 
> This is taking a bit longer than expected. But I'm the last guy that should complain. I just hate shipping stuff.


it is on its way to me, may be it arrives today


----------



## mainaman

got the knife in my hands.
Right TOB the knife is solid and feels nice in hand, compared to 240mm Kato, the Mizuno is a skinnier knife:







The knife has been sharpened a lot it looks but still looks pretty thin behind the edge, I'll see how it cuts later tonight


----------



## brainsausage

mainaman said:


> got the knife in my hands.
> Right TOB the knife is solid and feels nice in hand, compared to 240mm Kato, the Mizuno is a skinnier knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knife has been sharpened a lot it looks but still looks pretty thin behind the edge, I'll see how it cuts later tonight



If you get a chance, can you do a side by side choil, and tip thinness comparison pic?


----------



## mainaman

brainsausage said:


> If you get a chance, can you do a side by side choil, and tip thinness comparison pic?


sure will shoot a few pics tomorrow


----------



## EdipisReks

the tip on the Mizuno is pretty thick (no idea how thin it was, new), but it cuts pretty nicely despite that.


----------



## mainaman

The knife is with good weight, it is somewhere between laser and a heavy gyuto (such as Kato). Spine measured ~ 3.5 mm compared to 4mm for Kato.
I used the knife on a lot of veggies, and I can say it definitely needs some thinning.
The grind is flat from spine to ~1/2 down then it convexes, I did not have a lot of issues with sticktion. 
The steel was easy to sharpen and takes very nice edge, I can't comment on edge retention as I am not a pro so the knife did not go trough a lot of use.

PS : Salty your Inbox is full. PM me who gets the knife next.

Thanks for the opportunity to try the Mizuno.


----------



## Salty dog

Salty dog said:


> I had to stretch the list a bit. If you want to send it along sooner than a week, be my guest. No worries either way.
> 
> Because I have this weird thing about shipping I'm going to start it off with Danielsan because I'll drop it off when I see him on Sunday or Monday. And of course DeepCSweede will have to be last so he can drop it off at my place.
> 
> In order:
> Danielsan
> Theory
> Eshua
> Pitonboy
> Edipisreks
> Mainaman
> Wenus
> Chinacats
> Chuck
> DeepCsweede
> 
> Essentially everyone that PM'd me as instructed. Except DeepC, he's a homey. (Sorry I'm weird about rules. Mine anyway) When it comes back I'll send it out to everyone who responded in the thread.
> 
> About the knife: Don't judge a book by it's cover. Give it a chance to grow on you. I'll sharpen and polish it up as best as I can on Sunday.
> 
> Rick, if you want to PM danielsan with your addy that would be cool. I'll let you guys handle it from here.



The list

Box empty, thx.


----------



## wenus2

In hand


----------



## wenus2

Batter up. PM incoming Chinacats.


----------



## chinacats

Honyaki has landed! Will get to try it out this evening, can't wait!


----------



## mainaman

wenus2 said:


> In hand


Is a review coming?


----------



## chinacats

Next up is Chuck; I need your info and it will go out promptly.

Cheers!


----------



## chuck239

Sadly, life got crazy. Just got transferred to a new city. Included moving, my apartment is a mess (see butt load of boxes) haha. I am going to sadly have to pass at the moment.

-Chuck


----------



## wenus2

Chuck already has all of the best toys, skip that m-f'er on principle!


----------



## wenus2

mainaman said:


> Is a review coming?



Callin me out Stefan? I see how it is...
I wasn't gonna, but I will work something up. I certainly enjoyed the knife!


----------



## chinacats

Knife should get to DeepCSweede today. Not much I can say other than I didn't think this knife could live up to my expectations and I was totally wrong. I've never used a honyaki blade before this and not even sure why I liked it so much. It is a bit smaller than most of my knives, the profile doesn't seem too special until you find yourself realizing that it is just about perfect. The knife was plenty sharp, but not near sharp enough for Salty's tomato test--cheers to your skills with sharpening and your cutting technique! I really think that I may wind up with something in this size and approximate weight, with similar profile and in fact if I could afford it I would just buy one of these and spend the rest of my life trying to get it sharp as Salty.

Cheers and thanks for the opportunity! This really was a special passaround and I feel fortunate to have had a chance to use this fantastic knife!


----------



## DeepCSweede

I was out of town for the holiday / business trip so I just opened up the box today. Finally, a handle that fits my big mitts. I can't wait to take it for a spin. I will have to take a trip to costco to find some fun things to try it on.


----------

